# wiring a meyers plow to a 97 chevy 1500 with running lights



## crerar (Oct 23, 2002)

I need a wiring diagram for wiring a Meyers st 90 to a 97 chevy 1500. The problem is the daytime running lights. Also what kind of quick connect wiring should I use. Can I convert the controls to touch pad. Where might I buy a good used one.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Meyer harness*

rolleyes: Are you makng your own wiring harness for the lights? Meyer should have an adapter for your truck to handle the day time lights. I think that there's also a wiring adapter to convert over to a touch pad too. I'll check for more info for you. John


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

Hey there i have a 1998 chevy 2500hd 5.7lt ext cab. i put my plow on with no problem. meyer had an adapter and a diagram available for me. i also have DTRL. it went smooth with out a problem. reply if i can help any more i stil have the diagram for my truck it might help..


----------



## crerar (Oct 23, 2002)

*plow with dtr lights*

this is for golfmanres I gave you the wrong fax 203-392-5507


----------

